# Eastbranch



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

First time here in a couple years. Spent the night in the mini camper I built and with the 8” thick memory foam mattress and fans a blowing, I slept great and woke up to a beautiful sunrise. After a quick omelette and a French press coffee, it’s time to paddle out to some big bass. Hopefully the Fishin is good? Well see.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

This is great.

I'm looking to take my 11yo tent camping somewhere within a couple hours of Streetsboro and didn't know you could camp at East Branch.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 360479
> View attachment 360477
> First time here in a couple years. Spent the night in the mini camper I built and with the 8” thick memory foam mattress and fans a blowing, I slept great and woke up to a beautiful sunrise. After a quick omelette and a French press coffee, it’s time to paddle out to some big bass. Hopefully the Fishin is good? Well see.


That looks sweet!!! Great pics


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 360479
> View attachment 360477
> First time here in a couple years. Spent the night in the mini camper I built and with the 8” thick memory foam mattress and fans a blowing, I slept great and woke up to a beautiful sunrise. After a quick omelette and a French press coffee, it’s time to paddle out to some big bass. Hopefully the Fishin is good? Well see.


big bass pics?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Mustard man said:


> big bass pics?


Eastbranch doesn’t have many fish in it, those thoughts of big bass were wishful thinking.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, but, that is a nice trailer. Good work!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

allwayzfishin said:


> Eastbranch doesn’t have many fish in it, those thoughts of big bass were wishful thinking.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello, I don't even know where it is!?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

(Better Watch for ticks while camping!) Anyhow, cool trailer! Definitely "patent-able"!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Hello, I don't even know where it is!?


Small reservoir in NE Geauga county. Unfortunately Akron just about drains it every fall.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Lots of these things today. Only about a dozen or so 3-4lb largies. Another kayaker took this photo for me because I left my phone in the truck. Made a new friend and he’s a very popular knife maker too. Had a great time out there. Now I’m off to fish a different lake this evening and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 360557
> Lots of these things today. Only about a dozen or so 3-4lb largies. Another kayaker took this photo for me because I left my phone in the truck. Made a new friend and he’s a very popular knife maker too. Had a great time out there. Now I’m off to fish a different lake this evening and tomorrow morning.


Did you ever get that big pike mounted from a year or two ago?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

This is one of the two. Still waiting on the call to come pick both up.









Snakecharmer said:


> Did you ever get that big pike mounted from a year or two ago?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice looking mount!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

epic evening and straight into the night. Landed 20-30 nice bass, couple dozen huge crappies, 14 or so walleye, and 8 maybe more northerners. I didn’t keep any fish at all today. Definitely the best day I’ve had on soft water on a public lake in years. Found out what they were eating, found the right weeds and it was literally every cast for hours! Unbelievable kayak experience! Definitely lots of blood and slime to wash off tomorrow lol


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Too many pics to upload!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That’s one nice variety of fish you got, heck of a day for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

How ?????? I have been after them for months and nothing not even a bit


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking, were all of those photos from East Branch....or were those from the other lakes you hit?
Sincere congrats regardless!


----------



## Lucky311 (Dec 28, 2016)

All those pics came from East Branch? Awesome job you were on fire.


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I have hit everything I know of for the pike.. i have hit eastbranch up alot and still nothing. Big bass but no pike


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Pics are from eastbranch. Apparently the evening bite was best. I did ok at the other lake this morning. Few bass and some large crappies. As far as others fishing eastbranch and not catching much, I’m not sure what to say. I literally caught just about everything on one lure. Tried others but this was the one


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wait, there's walleye in East Branch? Didn't know they were in there.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> Wait, there's walleye in East Branch? Didn't know they were in there.


I've never seen/caught one..........but others are more talented than me.
They'd have to be stocked, I would imagine.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

berkshirepresident said:


> I've never seen/caught one..........but others are more talented than me.
> They'd have to be stocked, I would imagine.


I had no idea either. Definitely has the forage and habitat for them to thrive. Wonder if they came from Erie the past couple years? Idk but I was surprised too. I put everything back I caught to sustain the fishery. No need to take walleye when I have Lake Erie at my doorstep.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

allwayzfishin said:


> Too many pics to upload!


Man! You got so excited over that pike you pi$$ed yourself!  That’s a great Ohio pike! Congrats on your catch!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

polebender said:


> Man! You got so excited over that pike you pi$$ed yourself!  That’s a great Ohio pike! Congrats on your catch!


Hahaha! It definitely had my heart pounding when it tail smacked along side the yak. I love catching those things. They fight like a fresh run steelie.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice report! Figured there had to be some eyes in there. Could be wrong but i think they were last stocked by the state quite awhile ago. Looks like they are still hanging on..That lake has that nice sandy/ cobble bottom in many areas. Def. conducive to successful spawning for alot of species. Walleye will spawn in shallows in lakes as long as the area has current of some sort to keep the eggs clean. Wind blown water on shallow sandy/cobble points will def attract some walleye spawning activity.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Amazing report, with pics!, as always!
(You should invest in a slightly "larger" fish locator, JMO! That one doesn't(quite) overhang the sides of the yak!)


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice job Adam and great report, seeing you with the pike reminds me of thise couple days at mosquito when we pounded them through the ice, now that was a blast something I will always remember.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky311 (Dec 28, 2016)

Allwayz been fishing there a couple times and fished it last night. Seems like most of the lake is pretty flat bottom and few weeds other than tight to shore line. We’re you fishing the north or south end of the lake?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

If you look at E Branch on google maps, the shot of the
lake that is shown now, was taken when the water was way down.
You can see a lot of secondary points, humps, ect. that is prime
right now. Post spawners are using that stuff now. Post Spawn
bite is just starting up. New moon 2 weeks from today will be prime-time.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Reel grip is doing his homework I see! I can’t give the Internet too much information but with the information I do reveal, it’s up to you to figure out the rest of the puzzle fellas.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Lucky311 said:


> Allwayz been fishing there a couple times and fished it last night. Seems like most of the lake is pretty flat bottom and few weeds other than tight to shore line. We’re you fishing the north or south end of the lake?


I was anchored in 5ft and casting into 3-4ft. Water temp was 71, clear water with milfoil and cabbage present


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Hows the boat ramp lookin?


----------



## Lucky311 (Dec 28, 2016)

Allwayz 
Thank you that is all i was looking for give me a starting point


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

If eastbranch starts getting fished hard because of this post and people don’t practice catch and release, this lake will quickly go back to what it was 10 yrs ago. I kinda regret being so open about it now. Hopefully everyone that has success there realize that they don’t need to keep the larger fish they catch, let them live, they earned it.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

REEL GRIP said:


> Hows the boat ramp lookin?


I didn’t see it actually because I dumped my yak from the campsite


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

120 mi. round trip for me, not likely.
Thanks for the great fish story. Gotta-love-it.
You better be gettin back there.
Your right about the post causing a crowd.
Although I do notice the virus crowd has seemed to have slowed,
during the week.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

REEL GRIP said:


> Hows the boat ramp lookin?


I haven’t been up that way in years, did good when I last went, but the ramp is the same as before , I did a road trip yesterday. A single ramp ,but the part I didn’t like then and now is you launch and then have to park a long ways away , by yourself your leaving your equipment all alone . It was a zoo on Saturday people all over, that’s expected now I guess. No wading aloud , I think no motors aloud on boats, the website was vague on the info. Stopped at Great Lakes sporting goods on way home to nose around. A half hr drive for me. I may try it on a rainy day with less people. Thanks always- for the info..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Snag. I also used to fish it years ago.
But right now I'm on some pretty good fish 3 mi. from the house.
I can't see doin 120 mi. to hunt fish.
Are these weekends crazy or what? I have pretty much given them up.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Know the feeling have westbranch in my front yard and won't even gi anywhere near it Friday through Sunday. Then Sunday night its trash pickup from all the people that don't know how to secure there garbage in there boats and vehicles. Unreal amount of trash been here over 42 years never seen nothing like it, sorry guys just had to vent a little.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

kit carson said:


> Know the feeling have westbranch in my front yard and won't even gi anywhere near it Friday through Sunday. Then Sunday night its trash pickup from all the people that don't know how to secure there garbage in there boats and vehicles. Unreal amount of trash been here over 42 years never seen nothing like it, sorry guys just had to vent a little.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


if they bust everybody for litering $1000 ,they will have buget to operate and all litering would desapeer.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Totally agree snag

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

My home lake is Caesars, and I'd much rather have WB in my backyard. My parents are 5min from caesars and I won't go there on weekends either. But they have no major no-wake zone. I'm at WB now and this is a pic of the no wake zone here.. not bad for a Sunday afternoon. Is it the main lake that's more of a problem? I haven't ventured under the bridge yet. Will keep an eye out for trash in the lake though, I can scoop it up easily from the yak.




kit carson said:


> Know the feeling have westbranch in my front yard and won't even gi anywhere near it Friday through Sunday. Then Sunday night its trash pickup from all the people that don't know how to secure there garbage in there boats and vehicles. Unreal amount of trash been here over 42 years never seen nothing like it, sorry guys just had to vent a little.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep the main lake is the busy part of the lake from Rock springs road to the dam, some nice bays that way to get out of the speed areas though. But the west end has a lot of water to fish. Nice weekends are always the busiest. Weekdays not as bad..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

